
Project NEON: Microsoft Announces New 'Fluent Design System' for Windows 10 - dumindunuwan
https://www.neowin.net/news/project-neon-microsoft-announces-new-039fluent-design-system039-for-windows-10
======
tim2387
I thought Neon was KDE.

